# my first modding Fractal Design s batman



## veijen (Jan 29, 2016)

CPU: INTEL I7 5820K @4.5GHz

MOTHERBOARD: MSI X99A MPOWER

RAM: CORSAIR VENGEANCE LPX DDR4 3000 8GB×4

VGA: ASUS STRIX-GTX980TI-DC3-6GD5 @1267MHz


 

 

 

 

 

 

 



SDD: SAMSUNG M.2 950PRO 512GB

HDD: SEAGATE 2T 7200 ×3 RAID 0

CASE:Fractal Design Define S

POWER:SilverStone 850W ST85F-GS

CPU BLOCKS:EK-Supremacy EVO - Acetal+Nickel (Original CSQ)

GPU BLOCKS:EK-FC980 GTX Ti Strix - Acetal+Nickel

RADIATORS:ALPHACOOL NEXXXOS ST30 FULL COPPER 420MM

  ALPHACOOL NEXXXOS ST30 FULL COPPER 280MM

FAN'S:Tt（Thermaltake）Riing 14cm RGB×6

PUMPS:WATERCOOL WCP D5-VARIO

PUMPS TOPS:APUA COMPUTER Pump adapter for D5 pumps, compatible with aqualis base, G1/4

RESERVOIRS:APUA COMPUTER aqualis base for pump adapters 450 ml

COOLING LIQUIDS:EK-Ekoolant Pastel YELLOW



 

 

 

 





 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 





 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 





 

 

 

 

 

 

 



no good 
Re manufacture


----------



## veijen (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## veijen (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## veijen (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## veijen (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## veijen (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## veijen (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## veijen (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## veijen (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## veijen (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## veijen (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## veijen (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## veijen (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## Toothless (Jan 29, 2016)

I'm not big on Batman or any kind of hero in general but this an EXTREMELY beautiful build.


----------



## BiggieShady (Jan 29, 2016)

Nice first post! Or first 12 posts. Wellcome to TPU


----------



## erocker (Jan 29, 2016)

Toothless said:


> I'm not big on Batman or any kind of hero in general but this an EXTREMELY beautiful build.


Sorry, but Batman is the best thing ever and so is this awesome build!


----------



## lZKoce (Jan 29, 2016)

When one says "my first modding", I usually expect a spray painted old case....I should revise my expectations profoundly....


----------

